# [H] The WAAAGH Studios Trade Stock: 40K, Fantasy, FW [W] £$, Some Trades [UK]



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

As some of you may know I'm the owner of The WAAAGH Studios a commission painting service based in the UK. Here at the studio we offer a trade in service so you can trade in your old models and receive credit towards commission work.

This listing is for what we currently have for sale from this trade stock. 

There are also some items that we would be interested in trading for or purchasing, a list of which can be found at the bottom of this post.

*For Sale/Trade:*

1 x Space Hulk 3rd edition - Complete, excellent condition

40 x Imperial Guardsmen 
12 x Kaskrin with plasma gun and grenade launcher. 
2 x 5 man IG HQ Squads
2 x Sentinals 
2 x Snipers
2 x Heavy Weapon Enplacements
1 x Leman Russ Demolisher - New in box. 

5 x Tactical Marines w Bolters
5 x Metal Scouts with close combat weapons
5 x Plastic Scouts - On sprues
5 x BA Assault Marines without Jump Packs
4 x Assault Terminators (2 TH/SS, 2 Lightning Claws plus spare parts for the other weapons)
1 x FW MKIV Vehicle Crewman - New

1 x DV Company Master - Assembled, Unpainted
1 x DV Librarian - Assembled, Unpainted
1 x DV Terminator Squad - Assembled, Unpainted
1 x DV Tactical Squad - Assembled, Unpainted

1 x DV Chaos Lord - Assembled, Unpainted
1 x DV Helbrute - Assembled, Unpainted
1 x DV Chosen Squad - Assembled, Unpainted
1 x DV Cultist Squad with Ranged Weapons - Assembled, Unpainted
1 x DV Cultist Squad with CC Weapons - Assembled, Unpainted

1 x Converted Keeper of Secrets
10 x Daemonettes

1 x Eldrad - Assembled, Unpainted

3 x Ork Deffkoptas - Assembled, Unpainted

1 x Metal Doombull
1 x Metal Malaghor

2 x Skaven Ratling Guns

Fantasy Empire Army:

1 x OOP Elector Count on Griffon
16 x Empire Knights
19 x Halberdiers
1 x OOP Metal Priest of Sigmar
1 x Metal Luthor Hess
1 x Metal Engineer with Hochland Long Rifle 
1 x OOP Metal Standard Bearer
12 x OOP metal Flagellants
2 x Metal Hellblaster Volley Guns
1 x Plastic cannon w 3 crew
30 x OOP plastic Bretonnian Archers 
30 x Free Company with Mixed Weapons

*Wanted List:*

££££
Riptide w Ion and Fusion Blasters
Skyray w SMS
Farsight
Finecast Crisis Commander
30 x Kroot
3 x Kroot Hounds

Chaos Daemons Codex


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

list updated


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

lists updated


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

list updated


----------

